# Her Time is Up (Hanna)



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hanna has liver and kidney failure and we are facing having to let her go.
The second time in two years to have to do this, I hate this, she is such a gorgeous pet of a dog; probably tomorrow night, if the vet agrees. She really isn't happy or well.

Oh dear.

Ca


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you...........I know how hard it is for you right now.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets*

Hi

The worst decision a pet owner has to make, but I am sure your vet will offer advice to you.

Chin up and keep her as comfy as possible.

Russell


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Ca. A stressful and worrying time for you. 
My best wishes to both you and Hanna.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Catherine.

We were offered to have Miller our Red Setter cremated. You cannot bury them anymore, not here in Galway anyways.

With what ye have been through, you will cope, let Hanna run free.xx


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that Ca.....But if she's that unwell it's probably for the Best.

I realise you don't want to hear that,..the vet will know best.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

So sorry Ca. I wish you plenty of strength to let her go where we all must go one day...

Jacquie, Murph and Jack


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thinking of you all at this sad time. I hope you can make the right decision.

Gerald


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear this sad news.
I hope your vet can offer you some comfort but you know Hanna best and will make the right decision for her.
I'll be thinking of you.
Lesley


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

So sorry for you all. Pam


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awww sorry Ca, wee Hanna is a great wee dog, but if she is unwell best to let her go. Am thinking about you all.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Hanna is nearing the end of her long and happy life. Comfort yourself with the thought that she will just think it yet another trip to the vet for yet another injection. Ignorance, as they say, is bliss.
Not an easy task for you though. Thinking of you at this difficult time.

Pat


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I am thinking of you today..........everytime I read the title of the topic my heart breaks for you.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Bless you, our thoughts are with you.
Jakki & Brian


----------

